# pkg_delete is missing something



## jrl1357 (Sep 9, 2012)

I installed a package only to find out it was complied for linux. so, I go to uninstall and it gives me this:


```
A880GZ# pkg_delete htop
pkg_delete: no such package 'htop' installed
A880GZ#
```

yet when I use the file manager to check /var/db/pkg htop is indeed inside. I went to uninstall another package that wasn't working:

```
A880GZ# pkg_delete transmission
pkg_delete: no such package 'transmission' installed
A880GZ#
```
it has indeed been installed when I check the file. please help.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2012)

Package names include version numbers.  Use pkg_info(1) to find the complete package names:
`% pkg_info -Ix htop transmission`


----------



## jrl1357 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks! So pkg_delete(1) needs the number? How come it does and pkg_add(1) doesn't?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2012)

Because they have different goals.  It would be dangerous to have pkg_delete accept a loose pattern match for the package name by default.


----------



## jrl1357 (Sep 10, 2012)

Make sense I guess.


----------



## kpa (Sep 10, 2012)

PKGNG will change that so that a package can be identified uniformly by a name without version in all pkg(8) subcommands.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 10, 2012)

Le sigh.  pkg_delete(1) 

When a command doesn't do something, or seems to work in a wierd way, the first thing one should do is read the man page.

Or, even better, read the man page before running the command, so that you know what it will do.

It's all described in there. Including how to use things like -x, or -i, to simplify things.


----------

